# Documents.library-ms" is no longer



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Using Win 8 and Office 2010. All of a sudden all of my libraries went away. When I click on any library. (Documents, Music, Pictures). I get an error message in a box. It says:
 "*Documents.library-ms" is no longer*
* working.*
This library can be safely deleted from 
 your computer. Folders that have been
 included will not be affected.

All the folders are gone. I was working with a letter in MS Word. Help, what did I do and What do I do next to retrieve everything?? There is nothing in my Recycle Bin.
Thanx for your help, 
eddie460


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

The MS library (never got used to the pronunciation or spelling of that word, surely it should be LIBERY, no?) Anyhooo... its really just a link to your local profile. Though I don't specifically know what has happened, it is entirely possible that the link is 'broken' but the actual files still remain in the appropriate location.

For Example

My libraries will appear to be directly in my 'Jimscreechy' folder on my desktop or in the 'Libraries' folder in my windows explorer. In actual fact this is just a link to the real location which is C:\users\jimscreeechy\my music

So firstly navigate to C:\users\'your computer ID'\music... which judging from your member name I am going to equate to c:\users\eddie460\my music

if you navigate to this location and find your files, sing halleluyah and recreate the links by right-clicking the libraries icon and selecting new, then navigating to the location of your choice (music for example) where you want to reinstate the library. You can also create NEW libraries like (Reviews, Avenging Angels, Top secret stuff ) in this manner... if you choose. 

If on the other hand you navigate to where your files should be and there is nothing there! Well, you may need to look at restoring from backup (if you have one) or undeleting from the recycle bin (if you haven't emptied it) or (as a last resort) reclaiming files with a restore program (shaky if you've been using the PC for any length of time since the loss of the link)

ER... hope this helps.


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you, Jimscreechy for your help and answer. How do I navigate to C:\users\edwin\documents ? I have tried typing it in to the start menu and I get nothing. I tried in the Command Prompt and it says,” Documents (or music or pictures) are not recognized as an internal or external command, operable or batch program.” 
I am able to find DOCUMENTS by opening a new Word Document, clicking on File and then Recent. This open a screen which on the right has all my recently opened documents and on the left the Recent Places. I can select Documents and it takes me there as it should. Right clicking any of them does not show a NEW. 
I am total lost and befuddled. 
eddie460


----------

